# Where's the post's?



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I switched from "D" to Dish 2 years ago and I was a daily visitor to their forum. This forum is a dude with a capitol D. No action at all compared to "D. For instance right now we have 3 posts for today and "D" has 13. Maybe they just have too many complaints. I can dig that. For me, Dish has it all over "D". I just wonder why we don't have any more conversations going.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Huh? I've posted 9 posts in Dish threads today myself.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I think he means new threads, not posts.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I go to the Direct forums every so often as a lurker, don't post much unless its a question. Helps reenforce Dish over Direct alot of the time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> I think he means new threads, not posts.


Around here, people turn existing threads into new threads constantly by going off topic. You have to really pay attention.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You switched from Dish to Dish?

Dish has it all over Dish?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> You switched from Dish to Dish?
> 
> Dish has it all over Dish?


He forgot the D*. some still shorten up D*=direct and E*=dishnetwork


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep. To me "D" has always stood for DirecTV. I prefer Dish to "E" (Echostar I assume). My point is this. There are dozens of conversations in any given week going on at the "D" forum. It used to take me 30 minutes every morning just to go through them. Usually people pissed about something, like when they dropped the antenna input when they replaced the HR20 with the HR21. Stupid move. Of course Dish did the same thing when they went from the 722 to the 722K. Very stupid and cheap move. How about this for a question. Why is it that "D" can offer a lighted remote ($25) and Dish doesn't? Who here wouldn't pay $25 for a nice (it was) lighted remote?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

inazsully said:


> Why is it that "D" can offer a lighted remote ($25) and Dish doesn't? Who here wouldn't pay $25 for a nice (it was) lighted remote?


 Depends on how long you get lit up for the 25 bucks......


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

inazsully said:


> Why is it that "D" can offer a lighted remote ($25) and Dish doesn't? Who here wouldn't pay $25 for a nice (it was) lighted remote?


:hi: Me! I wouldn't pay extra for lighted.

For the main TV, I use a programmable remote. It has a light button on it, and I rarely use it -- it sucks down the batteries too fast. The only time I hit the light is when I need to see the LCD labels on the top section of programmable function buttons. And that's rare since I know where the most commonly used buttons are by feel.

For the other TVs, I do use the Dish remote, and still have no need for a light. It fits so well in the hand, and the logical button layout is easy to find by touch. I use the bedroom remotes often in the dark and have no issues. Only rarely, when looking for a button I don't usually use, do I sometimes fumble and hit the wrong one. But a light wouldn't really help with that.

I like the standard Dish remotes just fine.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

inazsully said:


> .... This forum is a dude with a capitol D. ....


 Oh, yeah, well if this forum is a dude, what's that make the other one????


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

l8er said:


> Oh, yeah, well if this forum is a dude, what's that make the other one????


It makes the other one a very active highly represented forum, with four or five times more people participating by responding to threads and instigating many more threads. Usually when someone asks a question or asks for help the response is huge. I guess if you check it out you will find it to be very pro active compared to the Dish Forum. If you look at the different threads here you may see some with thousands of hits and yet a very small percentage of posts. Maybe "D" owners are just more opinionated. As far as the lighted remote offered by "D", it was exactly the same as their regular remote except for the lighted part. It activated whenever you pushed any button and stayed on for seven seconds and the feature could be shut off for daytime use. I used re-chargable batteries.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

After moving from E* to D* for a couple of years, and then back to E*, I know why there are so many more posts and threads in the D* forums...


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> I think he means new threads, not posts.


And "dud", not "dude".


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> After moving from E* to D* for a couple of years, and then back to E*, I know why there are so many more posts and threads in the D* forums...


Me too!.

It's get's really boring when everything works right!.

DISH! 625 this DVR is awesome!.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have always chalked up some of the high hit threads with low posts. People read it, and decide that one has been answered well enough already, and to Direct people going crap, We don't have that feature.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have always chalked up some of the high hit threads with low posts. People read it, and decide that one has been answered well enough already, and to Direct people going crap, We don't have that feature.


It's the sharing of opinions that make a thread interesting. For instance I have all the locals over my outside antenna. Reception is so good in Phoenix I can easily get all the locals, including PBSHD and CWHD with a $20 set of rabbit ears from Wal-Mart. These are fantastic channels and I watch them a lot. Who else has this ability? I never miss Smallville, Supernatural, and Vampire Diaries on CW. I wouldn't even bother if I had to watch them in SD.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

> Why is it that "D" can offer a lighted remote ($25) and Dish doesn't?


Dish doesn't need a remote with lit buttons. They are all different shapes and textures intuitively placed so you can press any button without looking. DirecTV's remote needs lit buttons due to its design.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> It makes the other one a very active highly represented forum,


Or maybe DirectTV users have more problems and complaints than Dish users?

As for seeing the buttons on the remote, I have a flashlight and a lamp. Neither cost $25 extra.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> You switched from Dish to Dish?
> 
> Dish has it all over Dish?


Say what


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Or maybe DirectTV users have more problems and complaints than Dish users?


Since forums such as this one tend to attract those with problems as just the nature of the beast, and the D* forums are more active, that is a reasonable assumption, imo.

When I look at both services, they both have the channels I want and the prices are nearly the same for my instance, it should be a coin flip to decide. But even though D* has my locals in HD and E* doesn't, the problems that I had with 5 different HDDVRs far outweigh that benefit. The HDDVR was the sole reason I came back to Dish.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Say what


For those that have not been around here for a few years, "D" stands for DirecTV and "E" stands for Dish Network ie Echostar. I just prefer using Dish instead of "E", and "D" is so much shorter than DirecTv. Sort of like using CR in place of contrast ratio or PQ in place of picture quality or SQ in place of sound quality. I like "E"'s remote too but if you watch your TV in a pretty dark room a lighted remote is nice. If you notice in any TV review they always mention a non lighted remote as a drawback. And even the cheapest remote from Harmony or Pronto or Universal is lighted. The review of the Panasonic TC-P58V10 in the current issue (Feb) of Sound & Vision Mag mentions that the remote is only lighted at the volume and channel controls, while the Samsung UN46B8500 has a fully backlit keypad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

inazsully said:


> For those that have not been around here for a few years, "D" stands for DirecTV and "E" stands for Dish Network ie Echostar. I just prefer using Dish instead of "E", and "D" is so much shorter than DirecTv. Sort of like using CR in place of contrast ratio or PQ in place of picture quality or SQ in place of sound quality. I like "E"'s remote too but if you watch your TV in a pretty dark room a lighted remote is nice. If you notice in any TV review they always mention a non lighted remote as a drawback. And even the cheapest remote from Harmony or Pronto or Universal is lighted. The review of the Panasonic TC-P58V10 in the current issue (Feb) of Sound & Vision Mag mentions that the remote is only lighted at the volume and channel controls, while the Samsung UN46B8500 has a fully backlit keypad.


It is true that in the near dark I reach over, grab the Dish remote, misalign my fingers, and push the wrong button. Backlighting would be nice.


----------

